# Reifen für Slayer '06



## soederbohm (1. April 2006)

Hallo Community,

nachdem der Liefertermin meines Slayers immer näher rückt, hab ich mir mal wieder Gedanken um die Aussattung gemacht, und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass Schwalbe Fat Albert UST vielleicht doch nicht das Wahre sind.

Was wären denn Eure Empfehlungen? Maxxis?

Einsatzbereich sind Touren und viele, viele verblockte Singletrails.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## iNSANE! (1. April 2006)

Warum nicht?
Sonst Maxxis Minion 60A Single Ply UST
Oder den neuen Maxxis...der was it "A...." anfaengt. Zu dem gibts aber noch keine Praxiserfahrungen.
Regards, Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reaper84 (1. April 2006)

Hab auch ein Slayer Canuck bestellt,
obwohl der Schwalbe Nobby Nic in 2.4 ziemlich gut sein muss, werde ich es wohl trotzdem mit den Maxxis Minion als Faltreifen in 2,35er Version versuchen.
Der Maxxis Larsen TT in Größe 2,35 scheint aber auch ziemlich interessant zu sein für Touren an trockenen Tagen, wo man auch ein wenig Asphalt fahren muss um zu den guten Abfahrten zu gelangen.


----------



## s.d (1. April 2006)

Also ich hab ja am Vertex den Nobby drauf und bin echt zufriden mit ihm auch viel singletail und so zeugs und wer vielleicht den Oberstdorfer Marathon kennt bin ich auch mit Ihm Gefahren und hatte noch nie probleme klar kann er dem minion in sachen Grip beeim downhill nicht das Wasser reichen aber er dafür hat er auch einen niederiegeren Rollwiderstand und ist gut für Touren geeignet ist hald ein guter Kompromiss. Vom Larsen hört man auch nur Gutes. Kommt hald auch immer drauf an ob man ne Lange Tour macht oder in den Bikepark geht


----------



## All-Mountain (1. April 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Was wären denn Eure Empfehlungen? Maxxis?



Für Jemanden wie Dich, der da wohnt wo andere zum Bikeurlaub machen hinfahren, würde ich schon einen Reifen zumindest in der Art des Fat Albert empfehlen. Der Maxxis Larsen ist von Profil her für die steinigen Kampentrails zu dürftig.

Für mich ist nach wie vor der Fat Albert als Touren und Trail-Reifen die Referenz. Einziger Nachteil ist das relativ hohe Gewicht. 

An den Maxxis hat mich früher ehrlich gesagt, Kultfaktor hin oder her, der häßliche Rote Streifen abgeschreckt. Mittlerweile scheinen die das auch gemerkt zu haben.

Ich bin heute zum erstenmal mit meinem Element mit 2.1er Nobby Nic's die Isartrails gefahren. Kein Vergleich zum FA, liegt natürlich auch zum Teil daran das der NN schmaler ist.


----------



## soederbohm (1. April 2006)

@AllMountain
Aha, da kennt einer mein Revier.  

Also scheinbar ist der FA doch nicht so schlecht. Wie wärs ansonsten mit einem Maxxis Ignitor? Oder nem Highroller? Steig um ehrlich zu sein noch nicht so ganz durch das Produkt-Programm bei Maxxis durch  

Also, bin weiterhin für Hilfe dankbar. Bei Bikediscount.de steht für den Rahmen der 15.4. als Lieferzeitpunkt drin....ich bin gespannt  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## soederbohm (3. April 2006)

Wie jetzt???? Keine weiteren Meinungen?  

Lasst mich nicht im Stich!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## neikless (3. April 2006)

kommt immer drauf an was du willst
ICH würde Nobby nic 2.4 nehmen
für freeride(light)/touren/allmountain
greetz


----------



## soederbohm (3. April 2006)

Leider gibts den NN in 2,4'' nicht als UST und das wär auch Voraussetzung (hab ich obene ganz vergessen).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## neikless (3. April 2006)

gibt es nicht ? liegt vielleicht dran das schlauchlos S**** ist !?
dann denke ich ist der Maxxis Ignitor eine alternative ...

aber denk mal nach ob es echt tubeless sein muss !


----------



## soederbohm (3. April 2006)

Warum denn nicht schlauchlos? Probleme mit Snakebites hab ich dann keine mehr und das Mehrgewicht wird bei 15kg sicher nicht so auffällig sein.

Werd mir die Maxxis nochmal näher anschauen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailsurf75 (3. April 2006)

Servus Martin,

fahre die Ignitor 2,35 an meinem Slayer 05. Klasse Reifen was die Haftung angeht, die Haltbarkeit ist allerdings nicht so der Hit. Habe vorne und hinten Löcher in meinen UST Reifen. Werde mir für den Sommer die Fat Albert UST holen.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## el Lingo (3. April 2006)

um mal was anderes als maxxis zu nennen, bringe ich den michelin hot S ma ins spiel. rollt wunderbar, hat mehr als genug grip und so schwer ist er auch nicht. und der 2.2er hat in etwa die breite vom maxxis 2.5er. wer hat sich da bloß vermessen???


----------



## soederbohm (3. April 2006)

Den hot S gibts doch schon seit 2004 nicht mher. Oder irre ich mich?

Fahr derzeit nen XCR Mud an meinem Bike und bei dem Verschleiß kriegt man Tränen in den Augen!

Werd also wohl letztendlich doch beim FA bleiben.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## blaubaer (4. April 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Oder den neuen Maxxis...der was it "A...." anfaengt. Zu dem gibts aber noch keine Praxiserfahrungen.
> Regards, Felix



Du meinst den ADvantage 2.4  

der passt aber nicht ins neue Slayer !!!!!! mein händler wollte den montieren, der reifen baut zu hoch !!! sonst hat der reifen, meine meinung, die besten fahreigenschaften für FR-AllMountain Einsatz


----------



## rsu (4. April 2006)

Um doch wieder zu Maxxis zurückzukehren  Fahre selber Maxxis Minion/Highroller und bin vorher FA gefahren. Alles nicht UST.

Die Maxxis Reifen sind meiner Meinung nach viel besser als der FA (kann man zB ohne Probleme noch mit 0,8-1bar fahren). Ist halt nur die Frage was man macht und ob man sich mit dem Gewicht bei Maxxis anfreunden kann. 

Die oben genannten Maxxis Reifen fallen schmal aus! Daher würde ich zu 2.5 raten! Ist dann ca 2-3mm breiter als ein 2,35er FA

PS: rote Streifen stehen für 60a Mischung, ohne Streifen 40a/42a. Wenn interessiert schon der rote Streifen, fahren muß das Ding! Nimm vorne 40/42a, hinten 60a. Mit ner weichen Mischung hinten hast Du das Gefühl die ganze Zeit zu bremsen


----------



## soederbohm (4. April 2006)

Stelle gerade fest, dass der Ignitor der einzige Maxxis-UST-Reifen in 2,35 oder mehr ist.

Dann werd ich wohl doch beim FA bleiben.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (4. April 2006)

rsu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn interessiert schon der rote Streifen, fahren muß das Ding...


Wen interessiert schon ob Maxxis oder Schwalbe, (gut) fahren muss das Ding

Nee ehrlich, der rote Streifen ist ja wohl potthäßlich. Damit verschandle ich meine Rockys nicht.


----------



## soederbohm (4. April 2006)

Also ich werds bei den ursprünglich geplanten FAs belassen, vielleicht kann ich ja am BIKE-Festival am Lago nochmal was anderes testen.

@All-Mountain
Vielleicht verschlägts die Münchner Bike-Truppe mal wieder in meine Gefilde, dann können wir ja mal einen Direktvergleich der Slayer machen  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## All-Mountain (4. April 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich werds bei den ursprünglich geplanten FAs belassen, vielleicht kann ich ja am BIKE-Festival am Lago nochmal was anderes testen.
> 
> @All-Mountain
> Vielleicht verschlägts die Münchner Bike-Truppe mal wieder in meine Gefilde, dann können wir ja mal einen Direktvergleich der Slayer machen
> ...



Na klar. Das Slayer-Generationen-Treffen an der Kampen ist bei mir noch fest in der Planung.  Sag einfach Bescheid wenn Dein Canuck fertig ist und der Schnee weg ist.


----------



## soederbohm (4. April 2006)

Bin mir derzeit noch unsicher, was zuerst kommt. Kein Schnee mehr auf der Kampen (aktuell nach frischem Neuschnee noch immer über 1,50m) oder mein fertig aufgebautes Slayer... 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## rsu (4. April 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir derzeit noch unsicher, was zuerst kommt. Kein Schnee mehr auf der Kampen (aktuell nach frischem Neuschnee noch immer über 1,50m) oder mein fertig aufgebautes Slayer...
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Das hört sich irgendwie nach ned vor dem Hochsommer an Der Schnee wird langsam echt zum Problem Nur Ignitor als UST? Wär mir neu. Ein Freund von mir fährt den Minion UST und war total begeistert von seinem Wechsel vom FA


----------



## soederbohm (4. April 2006)

Ok, den Minion gibts auch noch in 2,5 als UST, der wiegt aber 1220g, das wären dann pro Bike 500g mehr! Nur die Reifen! Und in 2,35 scheints den Minion nicht als UST zu gebe  

Schade!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## el Lingo (4. April 2006)

den hot S gibt es durchaus noch, in schwarz wie auch in rot und in 2,2 und 2,5 Zoll, natürlich faltbar und, wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch für UST.


----------



## soederbohm (4. April 2006)

Also laut der Michelin-Homepage gibts den nicht mehr. Wie heißt denn dann der Nachfolger? Ist das nict der XCR Mud?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## el Lingo (4. April 2006)

stimmt, ich seh ihn auch nicht mehr! sehr komisch, aber der mountain x´trem sieht genau so aus, vielleicht hat er einfach nen neuen namen bekommen... gibt´s auch in 2,2 und 2,5


----------



## soederbohm (4. April 2006)

Hm, schaut auch interessant aus. Und mit meinem jetzigen Michelin (XCR Mud) bin ich ja vom Rollwiderstand und vom Gripx sehr zufrieden, nur der Verschleiß war mir echt zu hoch.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie breit (und hoch) der Michelin Xtreme in 2,5 baut? Könnt knapp werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (4. April 2006)

die breite ist laut hersteller 58mm, die hÃ¶he soll, glaube ich, 50mm sein. aber bei der hÃ¶he bin ich nicht 100% sicher. 
fÃ¼r mich ist der hot S (und damit der hier auch), der reifen schlechthin. und er hÃ¤lt auch ganz gut. fÃ¼rÂ´s richtig grobe gibts den reifen in 2,5" nicht-falt, weiche mischung (rennmischung) fÃ¼r unschlagbare â¬13,9! da kann kein maxxis mithalten...


----------

